# Blepharoplasty -upper lids YUCK



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 29, 2009)

Hello all,

I have an op note that reads:

The skin was incised along the previously marked out incision lines with a #15 Bard-Parker blade. Blunt and sharp dissection was used to removed the *skin muscle flap.*

Sounds 15822 but doc states should be 15823. Can someone give an example of 15823 please? I feel should mention EXCESSIVE skin and orbital fat or is just indicating EXCESSIVE skin....my books are alittle unclear 


Thanks for any input!


----------



## mbort (May 29, 2009)

Blepharoplasty Repair

An upper lid blepharoplasty is performed for the removal of excess, redundant skin from the upper eyelid (CPT Code 15823). This fold of skin may mechanically weight the lid, causing it to droop, and obscuring the superior portion of the visual field. Often removal of this fold of skin will lead to resolution of any eyelid drooping. The two skin edges are then sutured together. A blepharoplasty procedure often includes the removal of orbital fat as well as the excess skin.

Hope this helps
Mary, CPC, COSC


----------

